# foun reds



## mushroomason (Apr 12, 2014)

Im a second year hunter so im learning a lot by reading blogs and researching online. I did find about 60 reds(all about the size of baseballs) friday in the bottoms here in vernon county. was a little hesitant about eating them just from what Iv read.but I had to try them and I thaught they tasted great and i didnt get sick. I didnt hav time to hunt this weekend and I was wondering if anyone found any yellows or geys in my area. also was wondering how todays weather was going to effect the progress of morels growth. any comments or advise would be appreciated.


----------



## steve-o1971 (Apr 18, 2013)

Reds huh?been hunting my whole life and never heard of a red?? any pics?


----------



## mushroomason (Apr 12, 2014)

ya reds some call them false morels. i would poste a pic if i knew how. when my boys get home from school Ill hav them do it for me. but im shure you could find plenty of pics of reds online


----------

